# Picture's



## manybirds (Jun 11, 2012)

goats on pasture





naughty sable kid eating my pants





Nigerian dwarf goat laying in the shade





mama muscovy and brood





black muscovy duck on nest


----------



## Nikki (Jun 14, 2012)

Great pics!


----------



## TTs Chicks (Jun 14, 2012)

Love the pics!


----------



## manybirds (Jun 14, 2012)

thanks! i really like how the green grass and yellow flowers contrast with the boer doe.


----------



## Symphony (Jul 3, 2012)

That black goat looks just like one of my rentals.


----------



## manybirds (Jul 3, 2012)

Symphony said:
			
		

> That black goat looks just like one of my rentals.


do u know what breed?


----------



## Symphony (Jul 4, 2012)

No but from their size Elevan guessed Nigerian's or Pygmies. Some are mixes and some still are purebreds of other breeds.  There is a Boer whether and a Ober doe with kids that I think are pure for sure.  I asked about those two and was told they are purebreds.


----------

